# Asking to go outside



## besaid (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have a question that's related to potty training. How do you teach your dog to ask to go outside? Kuma is 16 weeks old and is doing great with potty training. I take him out frequently to potty but he never asks to go out, such as standing or whining by the door. Is this something that he just figures out or is it something I should be training in some way? Thanks everyone!


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

We taught Vesper to "ask" by making her sit every time before she would go out. We also do that with every other door. Now, whenever she wants to go through a door, she sits in front of it.  It is really useful, because she never scratches the doors.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

He will if you keep up the good work.


----------



## besaid (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the input! I have been teaching him to sit before open the door and let him out, so it sounds like he should put two and two together soon


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

My dogs have always come up with a way to ask on their own. Bruno noses the door handle and Mayzie whines by the door.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Because I took them out so often as younger pups, my GSD never asked. Now, however, he comes to me and lets me know. He either puts a paw on my arm or rushes to the door anytime you stand up (although some of that is just "I want to go outside").


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

MayzieGSD said:


> My dogs have always come up with a way to ask on their own. Bruno noses the door handle and Mayzie whines by the door.


I agree. Each one of my dogs will ask in their own way. 

One dog will dance and yip when she wants outside. 

One dog stands at the door quietly and looks outside like there is a delicious rare steak just in his view. 

Hondo, my GSD will come right up to me and ask by putting his face in my face. He will not stop until I get up and take him out. Hondo don't play, when he's gotta go, he's gotta go.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

We ended up bell training. There are bells hanging on the doorknob, and she rings them when she has to go out. It's nice in that you can be pretty much anywhere in the house and hear them ringing. 

There have been a couple of occasions where she has "abused" this, though - she'll keep ringing them but not do anything when we get out there, she just wants to be outside!


----------



## besaid (Mar 26, 2015)

I assumed he would eventually figure out how to ask but the quicker he knows how to ask the better. If we don't keep an eye on him he has no problem using the stairs landing  thanks for the info. I think I will try the bell thing J-Boo, that's a good idea!


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

J-Boo said:


> We ended up bell training. There are bells hanging on the doorknob, and she rings them when she has to go out. It's nice in that you can be pretty much anywhere in the house and hear them ringing.
> 
> There have been a couple of occasions where she has "abused" this, though - she'll keep ringing them but not do anything when we get out there, she just wants to be outside!



Very clever. How did you go about doing that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

